# Why "Multiple characters" instead of "Multiple genders"?



## StrayerFox (Apr 22, 2016)

*Why is the selection in the gender category called "Multiple characters" and not "Multiple genders" or "Different genders"?*

Since the category is called "Gender:" shouldn't it refer especially to that? At the moment it is referring to the _amount _of characters, not to the _genders _depicted in a submission.

I find that quite confusing and some other artists seem to confound things too. If I am searching for "male" or "female" themed pictures only, I'll get pictures with _one _character depicted mostly, because there are no "multiple characters" in it. If I want to see same sex contact betweet characters I won't find them as easy as that. So if I want to search for a picture with 2 or more characters showing only the same gender, I won't find them until I search in "Multiple characters", but in this category you'll find every connection of genders possible, which makes it a picky search after the pictures you want to find in this case.

I've my problems too when it comes to uploading pictures. If I have 2 fursonas in my picture, being the same gender, where do I upload them? Yes, they are "male", but they are also "multiple characters".


----------



## Corvyn (Apr 22, 2016)

Kinda seems like if you were to do what you said (i.e. have two male characters in the same pic), you should probably upload that into the "male" category? "Multiple characters" seems to imply that not all of the characters in the picture share the same gender. Just my two cents, I suppose.


----------



## Uluri (Apr 25, 2016)

If all characters in my Image are one Gender, I upload them into that Gender Category.
So, if I have drawn a room full of ladies, I put them under the Category Female. 
While I put artwork with multiple characters, say there's two boys and a girl, under Multiple characters.
I see how it should be more "Multiple Genders" to indicate multiple characters of different genders involved in the image.

When browsing for artwork with only female characters, Whether there's one or multiple,
I browse by the only gender I want to see, and that would be female. I tend to ignore the 
"Multiple characters" tag if I'm looking for a specific gender group of characters, because
it will most likely not give me what I want to see either. It is a picky search as you've said. Usually ending
up with the secondary problem of I Can't really browse well, but can't search either because no one tags their art. ;_; 

Specifically, "Multiple characters" category makes it hard to search, because it splits up everything else
really weird depending on the artist's personal opinion of the category: Art includes multiple characters regardless of gender or Art includes multiple character with varying genders.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 16, 2016)

StrayerFox said:


> *Why is the selection in the gender category called "Multiple characters" and not "Multiple genders" or "Different genders"?*
> 
> Since the category is called "Gender:" shouldn't it refer especially to that? At the moment it is referring to the _amount _of characters, not to the _genders _depicted in a submission.
> 
> ...


Hey I get what you're saying there man. I'm confused about this too. When I'm applying gender to my submissions I didn't know what multiple characters meant at first but I'd prefere it to be multiple genders.


----------



## Shaun Dreclin (May 18, 2016)

would be nice if it was like sofurry, m/m, m/f, f/f, m/solo, f/solo, m/m/m, etc etc.


----------



## Taluwen (May 18, 2016)

Well usually if there's multiple genders, it's usually group pictures. Personally I like it since that's always the case.


----------



## Capriney (May 18, 2016)

I wouldn't mind an "others" option and write-in system.

Maybe that too with species selections for species that aren't included on that list.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 18, 2016)

Well yeah of course it would be multiple genders, at least it would most likely be. I would not assume that every group picture would be multiple genders because it could be very easily a group of females or just a group of males. Right?


----------



## Sonicality (May 20, 2016)

Frankly, what's more of an issue for me is that there's no similar option for species. I feel like the majority of multi-character pictures feature more than one species.


----------



## Fletcher-Devor-Wolf (May 20, 2016)

You know what? You're absolutely correct on that.  Many of my group pictures are different species. Like I have Hammosh who's an ordriey, Fletcher who's a Sarkang, and Lurriax who's a lurrian dreamone and I put them into one drawing. So why didn't they add that in the species category so you have multiple species right?


----------

